# New Chloe Faye Day



## OneMoreDay

_


Functional yet elegant, the new Faye day bag taps into the Maison's 70s spirit while offering a practical magnet closure and roomy compartments to carry all your belongings.

Double zips with leather pullers open to reveal suede gussets for a subtle textural contrast adding a feminine touch. The line's signature ring loop and hanging chain bring elegant hardware and retro appeal.

Source: Chloe.com_


----------



## OneMoreDay

*Medium Faye double carry bag in smooth & suede calfskin
US$ 2,033
Colour: carbon brown
Item code: 3S1321-HGJ-NR27V
*






Carry: long or short shoulder, cross-body & hand carry

- 2 roomy compartments
- Magnet closure
- 2 flat inside pockets + 1 central zipped pocket
- 1 flat back outside pocket
- Comfortable shoulder leather handle with stitches
- Adjustable & removable leather strap thanks to snap hooks
- Pale gold & silver finishing
- Elegant pink beige cotton canvas lining
Comes with a dust bag

- Width: 32.5 cm / 12.6"
- Height: 25 cm / 10"
- Depth: 13 cm / 1.6"
- Wide strap length min: 41 cm / 14.2"
- Wide strap length max: 50 cm / 17.7"

This article is made from semi-aniline leather. The half-transparent finish imparts a robust nature to the product while preserving its natural character.
Suede is calfskin that was buffed on the reverse side with an anti-aqua treatment to protect the skin from stains, but it still requires special care.
Respect care instructions on the leaflet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

*Small Faye double carry bag in smooth & suede calfskin
US$ 1,854
Colour: carbon brown
Item code: 3S1322-HGJ-NR27V





*

Carry: long or short shoulder, cross-body & hand carry

- 2 roomy compartments
- Magnet closure
- 2 flat inside pockets + 1 central zipped pocket 
- 1 flat back outside pocket 
- Comfortable shoulder leather handle with stitches 
- Adjustable & removable leather strap thanks to snap hooks 
- Pale gold & silver finishing
- Elegant pink beige cotton canvas lining
Comes with a dust bag

- Width: 28 cm / 12.6"
- Height: 22 cm / 10"
- Depth: 11 cm / 1.6"
- Wide strap length min: 43 cm / 14.2"
- Wide strap length max: 51.5 cm / 17.7"

This article is made from semi-aniline leather. The half-transparent finish imparts a robust nature to the product while preserving its natural character.
Suede is calfskin that was buffed on the reverse side with an anti-aqua treatment to protect the skin from stains, but it still requires special care.
Respect care instructions on the leaflet.


----------



## Brigitte031

Thank you for posting this!! As soon as I saw it, I loved the bag. However, if you notice - from Chloe's website, the dimensions are exactly the same for both bags so one of them must be wrong. Also, prices I see are $1990 for the Medium and $1850 for the Small... which isn't a huge difference. I wish the small were a little less because then it just makes you want to get the bigger one, lol.

In some pictures, the bag looks straight up chocolatey brown and then in others it has a hint of red? I hope there are other colors!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ma


Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you for posting this!! As soon as I saw it, I loved the bag. However, if you notice - from Chloe's website, the dimensions are exactly the same for both bags so one of them must be wrong. Also, prices I see are $1990 for the Medium and $1850 for the Small... which isn't a huge difference. I wish the small were a little less because then it just makes you want to get the bigger one, lol.
> 
> In some pictures, the bag looks straight up chocolatey brown and then in others it has a hint of red? I hope there are other colors!!


Maybe my country settings were set to International by default so the prices are higher. 

Chloe has really great chameleon colours. Can't wait to see what colours will come up.


----------



## Lovelybellen

This is an excellent take on the Faye, especially because its more versatile. Its corrected the issue with the first large Faye where you cannot fit as much into it because it looked oversized and items inside the bag protruded the leather.

 I seriously think that Chloe hit the jackpot with this frontage. They slap the same look on a wallet, a backpack, a clutch, a half wallet, in medium, and in small, on a wallet on chain and ALL look great. Such a simple face, if you like the ring and chain of course.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chloe's official instagram just posted this. Carbon Brown in daylight.


----------



## pbmuffin

Wow, absolutely gorgeous. This is exactly the type of semi-structured bag I have been looking for to interchange with my Marcie medium. Not a huge fan of the color though. I hope they come out with a lighter, more orange-based brown, like a whisky or caramel shade!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So stunning. Love the casual slouch. It looks like an upscale chic messenger bag, and I mean that in a good way! Right now I'm more into the regular Faye, but this is such a nice every day option


----------



## Brigitte031

I love this!! The bag definitely looks gorgeous. It has the best of so many different types of bags. I like the color, but I'm not over the moon about it. Then again, I'm not sure I've ever seen a bag in that color before so it's taking a while for me to make sense of it!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Another image shared by Chloe's instagram.


----------



## GemsBerry

OneMoreDay said:


> *Small Faye double carry bag in smooth & suede calfskin
> US$ 1,854
> Colour: carbon brown
> Item code: 3S1322-HGJ-NR27V
> View attachment 3776294
> View attachment 3776295
> View attachment 3776296
> View attachment 3776297
> View attachment 3776298
> *
> 
> Carry: long or short shoulder, cross-body & hand carry
> 
> - 2 roomy compartments
> - Magnet closure
> - 2 flat inside pockets + 1 central zipped pocket
> - 1 flat back outside pocket
> - Comfortable shoulder leather handle with stitches
> - Adjustable & removable leather strap thanks to snap hooks
> - Pale gold & silver finishing
> - Elegant pink beige cotton canvas lining
> Comes with a dust bag
> 
> - Width: 28 cm / 12.6"
> - Height: 22 cm / 10"
> - Depth: 11 cm / 1.6"
> - Wide strap length min: 43 cm / 14.2"
> - Wide strap length max: 51.5 cm / 17.7"
> 
> This article is made from semi-aniline leather. The half-transparent finish imparts a robust nature to the product while preserving its natural character.
> Suede is calfskin that was buffed on the reverse side with an anti-aqua treatment to protect the skin from stains, but it still requires special care.
> Respect care instructions on the leaflet.


their measurements conversion is off (1.6" can't be 11 cm), but either way this bag is GORGEOUS.
def on my wish list, I already found it on Chloe website but I wanted to check modeling pics. thank you for posting it.


----------



## Vanessa P

I got it a week ago from printemps!
it's tan colored small one. I'm in love with this bag♥


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vanessa P said:


> I got it a week ago from printemps!
> it's tan colored small one. I'm in love with this bag♥


Congrats! It's beautiful.


----------



## Stansy

Such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## pbmuffin

Vanessa P said:


> I got it a week ago from printemps!
> it's tan colored small one. I'm in love with this bag♥


Beautiful! I hope this color becomes more widely available as it's exactly the one I would want.


----------



## GemsBerry

Vanessa P said:


> I got it a week ago from printemps!
> it's tan colored small one. I'm in love with this bag♥


Congrats on small Faye day, looks gorgeous! How does it feel, is Small roomy enough?
I'm torn in between Small and Medium but haven't seen them IRL.


----------



## Vanessa P

GemsBerry said:


> Congrats on small Faye day, looks gorgeous! How does it feel, is Small roomy enough?
> I'm torn in between Small and Medium but haven't seen them IRL.


It feels like it's roomy enough. I choose this one because it is perfect for "everyday bag" 
I saw medium sized, light grey colored one also in printemps and it was lovely, too!


----------



## GemsBerry

Vanessa P said:


> It feels like it's roomy enough. I choose this one because it is perfect for "everyday bag"
> I saw medium sized, light grey colored one also in printemps and it was lovely, too!


Thank you, I'm leaning to Small size too


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lovely Faye. But I just wish they hadn't put zippers on the front, it makes all the hw look "too much" for me, sorry  Is the chain on a Faye, this new one in particular,  detachable?


----------



## lady_nadal

Love this bag, definitely would be one of my picks as an everyday bag  I also love the backpack but tbh I am not a backpack person so I think Chloe did a right choice by launching its handbag-sister-version! So in love with it!


----------



## midnight12

Vanessa P said:


> I got it a week ago from printemps!
> it's tan colored small one. I'm in love with this bag♥


Vanessa, could you post the measurements of the small?  The Chloe website shows the small and medium with the same measurements. Thanks. Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Rockhound27

midnight12 said:


> Vanessa, could you post the measurements of the small?  The Chloe website shows the small and medium with the same measurements. Thanks. Your bag is beautiful.


Hello Midnight 12. The Chloe UK e-shop website has these dimensions listed:

Small Faye Day Bag:
- Width: 28 cm / 12.6"
- Height: 22 cm / 10"
- Depth: 11 cm / 1.6"
- Wide strap length min: 43 cm / 14.2"
- Wide strap length max: 51.5 cm / 17.7"

Medium:
- Width: 32.5 cm / 12.6"
- Height: 25 cm / 10"
- Depth: 13 cm / 1.6"
- Wide strap length min: 41 cm / 14.2"
- Wide strap length max: 50 cm / 17.7"

I'm a complete newbie on tpf so not sure if posting the links is allowed or not but the above matches what threadstarter OneMoreDay wrote in their post #2 within this thread for the medium size dimensions and then post #3 lists the small size dimensions. I missed the dimensions too until I stopped ogling the pretty pics. Hope this helps.


----------



## obscurity7

The small just showed up on the US site in tan!  

And yes, I already put in my order.


----------



## Brigitte031

The new colors are so pretty!!! I just got a small Faye so getting a Faye Day is not in my budget right now, but please show pictures when you get it!!


----------



## rollergirl

I just got the medium size, and it is approximately 12.6" x 10".  The depth, measured across the base, is a little over 4". I've been told by someone who has seen both that this is one of those bags for which the difference between the two sizes is not great, but clearly they can't be identical. Just in case anyone is interested in the medium, fwiw.

The chain is fixed at the end near the strap and detachable at the ring.  I gave it a go, but the ring is pretty fat, it wasn't easy, and I didn't really want it detached.  It doesn't interfere with opening, since the flap has a magnetic closure that slides into place.


----------



## fannlsf

Absolute in love at first sight! 
Any idea when will b available in net porter? Or farfetch because my country do have chloe


----------



## GemsBerry

Vanessa P said:


> It feels like it's roomy enough. I choose this one because it is perfect for "everyday bag"
> I saw medium sized, light grey colored one also in printemps and it was lovely, too!





obscurity7 said:


> The small just showed up on the US site in tan!
> 
> And yes, I already put in my order.





rollergirl said:


> I just got the medium size, and it is approximately 12.6" x 10".  The depth, measured across the base, is a little over 4". I've been told by someone who has seen both that this is one of those bags for which the difference between the two sizes is not great, but clearly they can't be identical. Just in case anyone is interested in the medium, fwiw.
> 
> The chain is fixed at the end near the strap and detachable at the ring.  I gave it a go, but the ring is pretty fat, it wasn't easy, and I didn't really want it detached.  It doesn't interfere with opening, since the flap has a magnetic closure that slides into place.


Those who have this bag for some time, can you please tell how does it hold up? does it sag with wear? is magnetic closure strong enough to carry the bag on arm hook without bag getting opened?
TY


----------



## StefaniJoy

I am totally eyeing this one. The small is currently for Pre-Order on NM website. I’m curious to hear how this bag is holding up.


----------



## Kalala97

GemsBerry said:


> Those who have this bag for some time, can you please tell how does it hold up? does it sag with wear? is magnetic closure strong enough to carry the bag on arm hook without bag getting opened?
> TY


I got my Faye Day bag back in October and it's held up pretty well.  The only complaint I have with this is when you hold it by the top handle, it tends to pull on the flap.  I've noticed that I have to be careful to hold it either with the longer strap or at the bottom because the top handle tugs on the flap closure, causing a bit of deformation... but it's slight, so not too noticeable.  The magnetic closure is definitely strong enough, as I've never had problems with it opening when holding it by the handle.  In fact, the magnetic closure is so strong that I sometimes have problems opening it!  The bottom doesn't sag at all.


----------



## GemsBerry

Kalala97 said:


> I got my Faye Day bag back in October and it's held up pretty well.  The only complaint I have with this is when you hold it by the top handle, it tends to pull on the flap.  I've noticed that I have to be careful to hold it either with the longer strap or at the bottom because the top handle tugs on the flap closure, causing a bit of deformation... but it's slight, so not too noticeable.  The magnetic closure is definitely strong enough, as I've never had problems with it opening when holding it by the handle.  In fact, the magnetic closure is so strong that I sometimes have problems opening it!  The bottom doesn't sag at all.


thank you very much, it was helpful!


----------



## crotzky23

Does anyone have the medium size day bag? Can a 13-inch MacBook Pro laptop fit into this bag? From the bag size, it looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## Kalala97

crotzky23 said:


> Does anyone have the medium size day bag? Can a 13-inch MacBook Pro laptop fit into this bag? From the bag size, it looks like it. Thanks!


I have the medium and there’s no way you can fit a 13” MacBook in here.. the way it’s cut and sectioned off will make it hard to get a laptop in there. If you somehow happen to get it in there, I also don’t think the flap will close all the way either with a MacBook in there.


----------



## crotzky23

Thank you! Glad I didn't order it.


----------



## kelkel99

I saw this  bag at the shop today and fell in love with it. Think it’s in my wishlist.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Chloe Faye Day bag from Chloé’s official Instagram page. It’s such a nice, practical looking bag. Love the new Carbon Brown colour.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Chloe Faye Day bag from Chloé’s Instagram page.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Bosworth with her Chloe Faye Day bag. The more I see this bag the more I love it. Looks stylish but still very practical and effortless.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss World said:


> Kate Bosworth with her Chloe Faye Day bag. The more I see this bag the more I love it. Looks stylish but still very practical and effortless.


I totally agree. I saw a lady at the coffeeshop carrying one and couldn't stop staring! I would love it if they would make a suede/leather combo. My only gripe is that it looks so pristine in photos. A little too stiff, not as lumpy as the regular medium Faye! I would love to see how the day bag ages.


----------



## Miss World

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I totally agree. I saw a lady at the coffeeshop carrying one and couldn't stop staring! I would love it if they would make a suede/leather combo. My only gripe is that it looks so pristine in photos. A little too stiff, not as lumpy as the regular medium Faye! I would love to see how the day bag ages.


Do you think the leather is too stiff? I think it looks soft and slouchy in the pictures, but I haven’t seen it in real life though.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Chloe Faye Day bag in size Medium. Colours from left to right; Motty Grey, Blush Nude and Black. It looks like such a good everyday bag, even for work.

Photo credit: www.parlourx.com Parlour X is an Australia based designer boutique who stock Chloe bags among other designer items. I think you can purchase online from them too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss World said:


> Do you think the leather is too stiff? I think it looks soft and slouchy in the pictures, but I haven’t seen it in real life though.


Yes, I thought it was a bit boxy/structured, like in Kate Bosworth’s picture!


----------



## 2cello

I think it is a more professional looking bag but IMO it is a nice addition to the more fun, bohemian look of the rest of Chloe's line.  And it is still not as stuffy as, say, a givenchy Antigona.


----------



## obscurity7

Miss World said:


> Do you think the leather is too stiff? I think it looks soft and slouchy in the pictures, but I haven’t seen it in real life though.


It's not slouchy, but it's not overly stiff either.  I've been using mine for 4 months off and on, and the leather is definitely softening.  It's still very much keeping its shape (hence some stiffness), but the leather has more ease to it.  

I will say it's super practical!  Easy to grab and go by the top handle.  Easy to throw on crossbody or over your shoulder.  You can get into it with one hand (takes a bit of practice), and the pocket on the back is just the right size for a cell phone.  And it holds a surprisingly large amount of stuff in an organized way.  

Overall, I'm a huge fan!  (I have the smaller of the two.)


----------



## Miss World

Chloe Faye Day bag. Photo credit Parlour X.


----------



## Kalala97

obscurity7 said:


> It's not slouchy, but it's not overly stiff either.  I've been using mine for 4 months off and on, and the leather is definitely softening.  It's still very much keeping its shape (hence some stiffness), but the leather has more ease to it.
> 
> I will say it's super practical!  Easy to grab and go by the top handle.  Easy to throw on crossbody or over your shoulder.  You can get into it with one hand (takes a bit of practice), and the pocket on the back is just the right size for a cell phone.  And it holds a surprisingly large amount of stuff in an organized way.
> 
> Overall, I'm a huge fan!  (I have the smaller of the two.)


I agree! I’ve had mine since October and the leather is definitely softening. It’s becoming more soft and slouchy but still holds its shape really well. I love this bag!


----------



## Miss World

obscurity7 said:


> It's not slouchy, but it's not overly stiff either.  I've been using mine for 4 months off and on, and the leather is definitely softening.  It's still very much keeping its shape (hence some stiffness), but the leather has more ease to it.
> 
> I will say it's super practical!  Easy to grab and go by the top handle.  Easy to throw on crossbody or over your shoulder.  You can get into it with one hand (takes a bit of practice), and the pocket on the back is just the right size for a cell phone.  And it holds a surprisingly large amount of stuff in an organized way.
> 
> Overall, I'm a huge fan!  (I have the smaller of the two.)





Kalala97 said:


> I agree! I’ve had mine since October and the leather is definitely softening. It’s becoming more soft and slouchy but still holds its shape really well. I love this bag!


Please share photos of your beautiful bags dear friends  Would love to see


----------



## Pradagal

This bag is growing on me[emoji15]


----------



## Kalala97

Miss World said:


> Please share photos of your beautiful bags dear friends  Would love to see





Here's my Chloe Faye Day bag in black.  This is the medium size.  You can ignore the pom pom...  I got that at H&M.


----------



## Miss World

Kalala97 said:


> View attachment 3927610
> 
> Here's my Chloe Faye Day bag in black.  This is the medium size.  You can ignore the pom pom...  I got that at H&M.


Thanks for sharing it’s absolutely lovely!  Now I really want one, in the Small size and Carbon Brown. Glad to know you love your bag. I have a few H&M Pom Poms too, love them! Feel free to share photos whenever such a dreamy bag.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Kalala97 said:


> View attachment 3927610
> 
> Here's my Chloe Faye Day bag in black.  This is the medium size.  You can ignore the pom pom...  I got that at H&M.


I love, love, LOVE this bag  (the pom pom is very cute too!). Does the top handle work for shoulder and crook of arm carry? Can you wear it crossbody with the long strap? Is the suede under the zipper part also black? Sorry for all the questions  I always liked the original Faye but it’s not big enough for me. This one looks absolutely perfect. I think this will be my next purchase!


----------



## Kalala97

Designerhbgirl said:


> I love, love, LOVE this bag  (the pom pom is very cute too!). Does the top handle work for shoulder and crook of arm carry? Can you wear it crossbody with the long strap? Is the suede under the zipper part also black? Sorry for all the questions  I always liked the original Faye but it’s not big enough for me. This one looks absolutely perfect. I think this will be my next purchase!


Thanks! The top handle actually doesn’t work around the shoulder, but you can definitely use it in the crook of your arm. It’s not long enough for the shoulder though. You can definitely wear the strap crossbody.  The strap is also adjustable so you can change the length depending on how tall you are. And yes all the suede is black - all the parts under the zipper as well as under the flap.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Kalala97 said:


> Thanks! The top handle actually doesn’t work around the shoulder, but you can definitely use it in the crook of your arm. It’s not long enough for the shoulder though. You can definitely wear the strap crossbody.  The strap is also adjustable so you can change the length depending on how tall you are. And yes all the suede is black - all the parts under the zipper as well as under the flap.


Thank you so much! I don’t really like shoulder carry bags a lot because they always seem to fall off my shoulder. This bag sounds absolutely perfect!!


----------



## obscurity7

Kalala97 said:


> View attachment 3927610
> 
> Here's my Chloe Faye Day bag in black.  This is the medium size.  You can ignore the pom pom...  I got that at H&M.


Oooh, yours has definitely softened more than mine.  I'll post pics when I get back from holiday, but I suspect that the smaller size takes a little longer to get smooshy.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I ordered this beautiful handbag - medium in black - and cannot wait for it to arrive!! I haven’t been this excited about a handbag in a very long time


----------



## obscurity7

Designerhbgirl said:


> I ordered this beautiful handbag - medium in black - and cannot wait for it to arrive!! I haven’t been this excited about a handbag in a very long time


Oh you'll love it!  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Candy-candy

OneMoreDay said:


> Ma
> 
> Maybe my country settings were set to International by default so the prices are higher.
> 
> Chloe has really great chameleon colours. Can't wait to see what colours will come up.


When I bought her, I saw that there was only one size. The colour looked more like burgundy in the photos but looks much more like dark brown up-close. It is a beautiful bag..Love the soft interior!!


----------



## Kalala97

obscurity7 said:


> Oooh, yours has definitely softened more than mine.  I'll post pics when I get back from holiday, but I suspect that the smaller size takes a little longer to get smooshy.


Oh really? I’m definitely interested in seeing pictures of your bag when you get back from holiday!


----------



## Kalala97

Candy-candy said:


> When I bought her, I saw that there was only one size. The colour looked more like burgundy in the photos but looks much more like dark brown up-close. It is a beautiful bag..Love the soft interior!!


I love this color... I actually thought it was limited edition and when it sold out online, didn’t think it was coming back, so I bought the black.  I would’ve definitely have bought this one though! I guess you can’t go wrong with black.


----------



## Candy-candy

Kalala97 said:


> I love this color... I actually thought it was limited edition and when it sold out online, didn’t think it was coming back, so I bought the black.  I would’ve definitely have bought this one though! I guess you can’t go wrong with black.


I thought it was limited edition,too. That’s why I rushed and bought it even though I would have preferred to buy her later. Black is definitely a good colour,too!


----------



## canyongirl

Lydia Elise Millen posted a haul/quick review of the Chloe Faye Day bag in case anyone's interested: .  I'm loving this bag so much!


----------



## Miss World

Chloe Faye Day on Asian models and celebrities. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Miss World

Chloe Faye Day bag blue with custom strap


----------



## Designerhbgirl

She’s here!!!!! My Chloe Faye day bag  I LOVE it  Before she makes her debut outside in the elements I’m wondering if she should be treated with anything? I live in Chicago and the weather is often unpredictable. Have those of you that own this bag used any sort of leather protector on it? My SA at Nordstrom suggested I treat it but my friend has the Chloe Milo tote (same leather I believe with suede detail) and the Chloe boutique said she shouldn’t treat it with anything as it could ruin the leather. Would greatly appreciate any advice  Also, question about the flap on the Faye, it pulls when hand carried, has anyone ever had an issue with it popping open? The closure seems really secure so I doubt it but wanted ask!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> She’s here!!!!! My Chloe Faye day bag  I LOVE it  Before she makes her debut outside in the elements I’m wondering if she should be treated with anything? I live in Chicago and the weather is often unpredictable. Have those of you that own this bag used any sort of leather protector on it? My SA at Nordstrom suggested I treat it but my friend has the Chloe Milo tote (same leather I believe with suede detail) and the Chloe boutique said she shouldn’t treat it with anything as it could ruin the leather. Would greatly appreciate any advice  Also, question about the flap on the Faye, it pulls when hand carried, has anyone ever had an issue with it popping open? The closure seems really secure so I doubt it but wanted ask!


Forgot the photo (sorry for the poor lighting)


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> Forgot the photo (sorry for the poor lighting)


Congratulations she’s really beautiful! It’s a great balance between elegant and cool. What size did you get? I don’t think it would need to be treated but maybe conditioned with leather cream after a few months of use if you feel the leather is looking dry. But I don’t think I’ve ever treated any of my designer bags to be honest. The Flap seems similar to the Celine Belt Bag, I don’t think it will be a problem or open up. Congratulations again, I want one! please feel free to share more gorgeous photos of your bag.


----------



## Kalala97

Designerhbgirl said:


> She’s here!!!!! My Chloe Faye day bag  I LOVE it  Before she makes her debut outside in the elements I’m wondering if she should be treated with anything? I live in Chicago and the weather is often unpredictable. Have those of you that own this bag used any sort of leather protector on it? My SA at Nordstrom suggested I treat it but my friend has the Chloe Milo tote (same leather I believe with suede detail) and the Chloe boutique said she shouldn’t treat it with anything as it could ruin the leather. Would greatly appreciate any advice  Also, question about the flap on the Faye, it pulls when hand carried, has anyone ever had an issue with it popping open? The closure seems really secure so I doubt it but wanted ask!


I’ve never had a problem with the flap opening when carried by the top handle. The magnetic closure is super strong and sometimes a bit tough to open!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> Congratulations she’s really beautiful! It’s a great balance between elegant and cool. What size did you get? I don’t think it would need to be treated but maybe conditioned with leather cream after a few months of use if you feel the leather is looking dry. But I don’t think I’ve ever treated any of my designer bags to be honest. The Flap seems similar to the Celine Belt Bag, I don’t think it will be a problem or open up. Congratulations again, I want one! please feel free to share more gorgeous photos of your bag.



Thanks so much! I got the medium. It’s a great size! Appreciate your thoughts about treating the leather. It reminded me that a long time ago I did take a designer handbag to a service the department store recommended to be treated. Although it looks fine the leather just isn’t quite the same. I’m going to leave this new bag untreated and enjoy the naturalness of the leather as it ages gracefully  I’ll take more pics this weekend to share!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Kalala97 said:


> I’ve never had a problem with the flap opening when carried by the top handle. The magnetic closure is super strong and sometimes a bit tough to open!



Thank you! I appreciate your response  I feel more confident about the closure now!


----------



## obscurity7

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much! I got the medium. It’s a great size! Appreciate your thoughts about treating the leather. It reminded me that a long time ago I did take a designer handbag to a service the department store recommended to be treated. Although it looks fine the leather just isn’t quite the same. I’m going to leave this new bag untreated and enjoy the naturalness of the leather as it ages gracefully  I’ll take more pics this weekend to share!


I used some Collonil on mine when I got it, and it's been pretty impervious to the elements since then.  Although if it's misting or there's light rain, I will do my best to cover up the suede pieces.  Those are always my concern.  Additionally, treating the leather keeps from dye transfer, which is necessary since I have the lighter brown.  With the carbon and black, it's less of an issue.

I'm back home now, so I'll see about taking some pictures that show how the leather has worn in.


----------



## obscurity7

Designerhbgirl said:


> Forgot the photo (sorry for the poor lighting)


Also, congrats!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

obscurity7 said:


> I used some Collonil on mine when I got it, and it's been pretty impervious to the elements since then.  Although if it's misting or there's light rain, I will do my best to cover up the suede pieces.  Those are always my concern.  Additionally, treating the leather keeps from dye transfer, which is necessary since I have the lighter brown.  With the carbon and black, it's less of an issue.
> 
> I'm back home now, so I'll see about taking some pictures that show how the leather has worn in.


Thank you! I would love to see more pics


----------



## Designerhbgirl

obscurity7 said:


> Also, congrats!!


Thanks so much! It's such a beautiful bag   I finally got around to opening the envelope with the care instructions but there is no authenticity card. I know it's authentic, I bought it from a reputable department store. This bugs me! Should it or am I being silly ??


----------



## mollylope

How heavy is the Medium vs the Small? I am super digging this bag right now!!


----------



## Sammy1987

I am loving this bag! I have my eye on medium in tan, can see it looking super gorgeous with floaty maxi dresses in the summer  

I have 2 small reservations though - 1. it looks pretty structured and I'd love it to have a little slouch and 2. the smooth leather worries me a bit in terms of scratches, grained leather is so much more durable. 

Would be great to hear about these 2 things from those lucky enough to own one of these little beauties!


----------



## wishesarefishes

obscurity7 said:


> I used some Collonil on mine when I got it, and it's been pretty impervious to the elements since then.  Although if it's misting or there's light rain, I will do my best to cover up the suede pieces.  Those are always my concern.  Additionally, treating the leather keeps from dye transfer, which is necessary since I have the lighter brown.  With the carbon and black, it's less of an issue.
> 
> I'm back home now, so I'll see about taking some pictures that show how the leather has worn in.



obscurity7, what Collonil product did you use? I'm very interested in this bag but worried about water spotting/stains because I want the lighter blue color. Also, have you had any issues with scratches on the smooth leather?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Kalala97 said:


> I got my Faye Day bag back in October and it's held up pretty well.  The only complaint I have with this is when you hold it by the top handle, it tends to pull on the flap.  I've noticed that I have to be careful to hold it either with the longer strap or at the bottom because the top handle tugs on the flap closure, causing a bit of deformation... but it's slight, so not too noticeable.  The magnetic closure is definitely strong enough, as I've never had problems with it opening when holding it by the handle.  In fact, the magnetic closure is so strong that I sometimes have problems opening it!  The bottom doesn't sag at all.


Hi! Now I understand what you meant about using the top handle and how it tugs on the flap. I desperately need help from the Chloe group! This is the first bag in a very long time that I've absolutely fallen in love with and I purchased the black in medium. Last night I was getting her ready and picked it up by the top handle. My God, it looked like the bag was about to fall apart! The flap was pulling _badly_. I don't think it will come open as the closure is sturdy but when you use the top handle the flap really pulls the bag in a serious way. I'm a top handle carry kind of girl primarily and would mostly carry the bag this way so this makes me really sad. I'm also more of a structured bag kind of girl so this bag was already a bit of a departure for me. Is this how the bag is meant to look when carried by the top handle?? Should I just get over it and enjoy the bag or give it up now and keep looking? I know it's just a bag but for me this is a very difficult decision. Please help!


----------



## 2cello

I have structured flaps that do the same thing but it isn't as noticeable because the extra support within the flap makes it feel sturdier and it doesn't feel like it is pulling on the leather as much.  This wouldn't bother me but I do also think that, in general, unstructured bags show wear sooner than structured bags because the leather takes more of a direct hit.


----------



## Kalala97

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Now I understand what you meant about using the top handle and how it tugs on the flap. I desperately need help from the Chloe group! This is the first bag in a very long time that I've absolutely fallen in love with and I purchased the black in medium. Last night I was getting her ready and picked it up by the top handle. My God, it looked like the bag was about to fall apart! The flap was pulling _badly_. I don't think it will come open as the closure is sturdy but when you use the top handle the flap really pulls the bag in a serious way. I'm a top handle carry kind of girl primarily and would mostly carry the bag this way so this makes me really sad. I'm also more of a structured bag kind of girl so this bag was already a bit of a departure for me. Is this how the bag is meant to look when carried by the top handle?? Should I just get over it and enjoy the bag or give it up now and keep looking? I know it's just a bag but for me this is a very difficult decision. Please help!


Yeah it took me a while to get over this too. It really is a result of just having one magnetic closure in the middle of the flap. I still like the bag as a whole, but have definitely stopped using the top handle completely. I am, however, more of a shoulder strap person, so it doesn’t affect me as much. I’ve noticed how much it pulls depends on how much is in the bag too. I also noticed that the flap part flattens a bit after some use. Mine is starting to form this sharp edge at the top where it folds over. Could be the result of pulling from the top handle too as it’s stretching out the leather flap a bit.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Kalala97 said:


> Yeah it took me a while to get over this too. It really is a result of just having one magnetic closure in the middle of the flap. I still like the bag as a whole, but have definitely stopped using the top handle completely. I am, however, more of a shoulder strap person, so it doesn’t affect me as much. I’ve noticed how much it pulls depends on how much is in the bag too. I also noticed that the flap part flattens a bit after some use. Mine is starting to form this sharp edge at the top where it folds over. Could be the result of pulling from the top handle too as it’s stretching out the leather flap a bit.


Thanks so much for sharing your experience with this bag, I really appreciate it! The more I think about it, look at and hold the bag the more I’m ok with it and just loving the bag. I think because I’m so used to pretty structured bags this threw me at first. But it’s such a beautiful bag and different look for me I’m embracing it  Will use that top handle and rock it!!


----------



## LVtingting

Kalala97 said:


> Yeah it took me a while to get over this too. It really is a result of just having one magnetic closure in the middle of the flap. I still like the bag as a whole, but have definitely stopped using the top handle completely. I am, however, more of a shoulder strap person, so it doesn’t affect me as much. I’ve noticed how much it pulls depends on how much is in the bag too. I also noticed that the flap part flattens a bit after some use. Mine is starting to form this sharp edge at the top where it folds over. Could be the result of pulling from the top handle too as it’s stretching out the leather flap a bit.



I wonder what size do you have? Seems to me the pulling is more pronounced on the medium ones than the small?!


----------



## mollylope

I visited the bag at Barneys in SF and wrote a post about the Chloe Faye Day vs. the Chloe Faye. There is also some info on here about what you can expect to pay for the bags used!

http://www.aufaitfinds.com/bags-to-covet-chloe-faye-day-bag/


----------



## LVtingting

mollylope said:


> View attachment 3969393
> 
> 
> I visited the bag at Barneys in SF and wrote a post about the Chloe Faye Day vs. the Chloe Faye. There is also some info on here about what you can expect to pay for the bags used!
> 
> http://www.aufaitfinds.com/bags-to-covet-chloe-faye-day-bag/



Wow! What a detailed and thorough comparison of both bag! Must read you are interested in Chloe Faye Day bag.


----------



## Kalala97

LVtingting said:


> I wonder what size do you have? Seems to me the pulling is more pronounced on the medium ones than the small?!


Yeah I have the medium one.


----------



## sadhunni

Chloe Faye day in size small. Perfect everyday bag.


----------



## obscurity7

sadhunni said:


> Chloe Faye day in size small. Perfect everyday bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987590
> View attachment 3987591
> View attachment 3987592



Oh my goodness I love the blue!!  It looks amazing on you! Congrats! It really is one of my favorite bags. [emoji2]


----------



## houstonm2198

Pretty bag and I love the color. Congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

The Chloe Faye day bag is absolutely awesome! I’m loving this bag so much!  So glad I got over my initial hesitation to experience what a great bag it is and to truly enjoy it. It’s hard to explain but I feel kinda cool when I’m carrying it and I’m really not cool at all  If you’re on the fence about this bag, I highly recommend it - you won’t be disappointed. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dorinda80

Designerhbgirl said:


> The Chloe Faye day bag is absolutely awesome! I’m loving this bag so much!  So glad I got over my initial hesitation to experience what a great bag it is and to truly enjoy it. It’s hard to explain but I feel kinda cool when I’m carrying it and I’m really not cool at all  If you’re on the fence about this bag, I highly recommend it - you won’t be disappointed. Thanks for letting me share!



Hi! I’m on the fence about the bag but after reading your post I think I’m just going to get it already [emoji4]. I do have one question for you - do you find the flap closure clasp difficult to  open/close? I’m eying the carbon brown color in size small on the Chloe website. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## obscurity7

dorinda80 said:


> Hi! I’m on the fence about the bag but after reading your post I think I’m just going to get it already [emoji4]. I do have one question for you - do you find the flap closure clasp difficult to  open/close? I’m eying the carbon brown color in size small on the Chloe website.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


It takes some practice, but I can now easily open it with one hand when it's crossbody or on the seat next to me in the car.  I'm absolutely in love with the small Faye Day (in tan but I sometimes wish I'd bought the carbon brown).  Don't be on the fence, take the plunge!


----------



## sadhunni

dorinda80 said:


> Hi! I’m on the fence about the bag but after reading your post I think I’m just going to get it already [emoji4]. I do have one question for you - do you find the flap closure clasp difficult to  open/close? I’m eying the carbon brown color in size small on the Chloe website.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!







This closure does takes a little practice to get used to. To close,you need to pull the top magnet under the bottom magnet. To open, you need to pull the magnet down, then lift the top flap. I hope it makes sense. The good thing is that it's hard to get pick pocketed with this bag, and once bag is closed, it's closed.


----------



## dorinda80

obscurity7 said:


> It takes some practice, but I can now easily open it with one hand when it's crossbody or on the seat next to me in the car.  I'm absolutely in love with the small Faye Day (in tan but I sometimes wish I'd bought the carbon brown).  Don't be on the fence, take the plunge!



So...I just took the plunge and ordered the small carbon brown Faye day on the Chloe site [emoji15]. I super excited!!! Thanks for giving me the extra push I clearly needed.


----------



## dorinda80

sadhunni said:


> View attachment 3991288
> View attachment 3991289
> 
> 
> This closure does takes a little practice to get used to. To close,you need to pull the top magnet under the bottom magnet. To open, you need to pull the magnet down, then lift the top flap. I hope it makes sense. The good thing is that it's hard to get pick pocketed with this bag, and once bag is closed, it's closed.



Very true about the pick pocketing. And I’m happy to hear it gets easier to open/close the bag. Well now I’m convinced. I finally did it and ordered the carbon brown from the Chloe website. Super excited to get my bag!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Totally agree the closure takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it, it’s a breeze! And it’s very sturdy! So happy for you that you took the plunge and ordered this bag - you won’t regret it  Can’t wait to see pics when it arrives


----------



## dorinda80

Designerhbgirl said:


> Totally agree the closure takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it, it’s a breeze! And it’s very sturdy! So happy for you that you took the plunge and ordered this bag - you won’t regret it  Can’t wait to see pics when it arrives



I’m so happy to hear the closure gets easier. I think that was my main concern, but I’m also happy the bag is ultra secure too.  I will definitely post pics of it (and modeling shots) once I receive it. I’m new to the forum so hopefully I can figure out how to post pics [emoji23].


----------



## obscurity7

dorinda80 said:


> So...I just took the plunge and ordered the small carbon brown Faye day on the Chloe site [emoji15]. I super excited!!! Thanks for giving me the extra push I clearly needed.


Yay!  Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Whiteforestdog

Exciting! congrats! Would love to see mod shots when you get it!



dorinda80 said:


> So...I just took the plunge and ordered the small carbon brown Faye day on the Chloe site [emoji15]. I super excited!!! Thanks for giving me the extra push I clearly needed.


----------



## maggievnlove

More real picture please!!!! I love the bag but can't find much information or review about it.  I'd also like to know how much the small would fit


----------



## xlana

I just pulled the trigger and bought the small size in black!! I can't wait to get it!! It'll be my first Chloe bag! 

Btw, I got mine from Farfetch. If you're in the US it'll be tax and duty free, and there was a code for 10% off for first time buyers (that shockingly didn't exclude Chloe items) so I got it for an incredible price!


----------



## sadhunni

xlana said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought the small size in black!! I can't wait to get it!! It'll be my first Chloe bag!
> 
> Btw, I got mine from Farfetch. If you're in the US it'll be tax and duty free, and there was a code for 10% first time buyers so I got it for an incredible price!


I bought mine from selfridges. It saved me around 300ish dollars.


----------



## LEF

maggievnlove said:


> More real picture please!!!! I love the bag but can't find much information or review about it.  I'd also like to know how much the small would fit



I have always loved the look of the Faye collection, but never found any of the sizes suitable for my needs.. until now!  I just got the small size 2 weeks ago (in black), and I couldn't be happier. 

The small size fits a ton, and it's perfect on my petite frame (I'm 5'4).  I put a full size continental wallet in the smaller of the two main compartments.  In the larger (front) compartment, I can fit sunglasses, house keys, a few lipsticks/glosses, tissues, hand sanitizer, a pack of gum, and a portable charger, with room to spare!   The bag doesn't look over stuffed or feel to heavy.  I put a compact and some makeup in the zip compartment, and my iPhone 8+ fits perfectly in the exterior compartment for easy access.

For those concerned about the clasp, I struggled with it in the store, but after wearing the bag for a day or two, it's a breeze to get in and out of (even one handed).  I give this bag an A+.  Great for every day use, and goes from AM to PM nicely.  This is my first Chloe purchase and I'm thrilled with it.  It's both beautiful and functional!


----------



## Tifabella

I second Farfetch with all taxes and duties included to Canada and 10% off. And ordering through them I got an additional $55 cash back. Arrived within 4 days from Switzerland. It was advertised as a medium on the site but after comparing the serial number and measurements and based on the price, it was clearly a small. Great bag.


----------



## 2cello

But OMG love it!


----------



## obscurity7

Tifabella said:


> I second Farfetch with all taxes and duties included to Canada and 10% off. And ordering through them I got an additional $55 cash back. Arrived within 4 days from Switzerland. It was advertised as a medium on the site but after comparing the serial number and measurements and based on the price, it was clearly a small. Great bag.


We're bag twins!  I hope you love it as much as I do!  Congrats!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

sadhunni said:


> Chloe Faye day in size small. Perfect everyday bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987590
> View attachment 3987591
> View attachment 3987592


Gorgeous !!! Could you please tell me the exact weight of it. It’s very important for me. Thank you.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! How is everyone enjoying their Chloe faye day bag? Took mine on her first international trip recently and it was the absolute best choice. It’s a great travel bag actually, and I got so many compliments. Most people didn’t recognize the brand, which I like!! They just thought it was a really cool bag. I’m loving it more every time I carry it   How are you loving yours?


----------



## sadhunni

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!! Could you please tell me the exact weight of it. It’s very important for me. Thank you.


I don't have a scale to weigh it but I wouldn't say it's a heavy bag. Definitely not as light as LV canvas bags but it's expected since the Chloe Faye is made with leather and fabric interior. The round hardware in.the front has some weight but its not that bad. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maggievnlove

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! How is everyone enjoying their Chloe faye day bag? Took mine on her first international trip recently and it was the absolute best choice. It’s a great travel bag actually, and I got so many compliments. Most people didn’t recognize the brand, which I like!! They just thought it was a really cool bag. I’m loving it more every time I carry it   How are you loving yours?


Picture please!!!!!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

sadhunni said:


> I don't have a scale to weigh it but I wouldn't say it's a heavy bag. Definitely not as light as LV canvas bags but it's expected since the Chloe Faye is made with leather and fabric interior. The round hardware in.the front has some weight but its not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Dga82

Love


----------



## Dga82

Miss World said:


> Kate Bosworth with her Chloe Faye Day bag. The more I see this bag the more I love it. Looks stylish but still very practical and effortless.


Does anyone know which size Kate Bosworth carries? The small or medium?


----------



## BBcity

Dga82 said:


> Does anyone know which size Kate Bosworth carries? The small or medium?


It looks like the small.


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

I can’t wait to use mine, taking it out for the first time on Friday! 

I got a bit paranoid about the flap getting dirty (I have the motty grey), so I’ve sprayed it wil Colonil Carbon Pro. All ready to go now


----------



## LVtingting

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! How is everyone enjoying their Chloe faye day bag? Took mine on her first international trip recently and it was the absolute best choice. It’s a great travel bag actually, and I got so many compliments. Most people didn’t recognize the brand, which I like!! They just thought it was a really cool bag. I’m loving it more every time I carry it   How are you loving yours?



So glad to find out that you took it for the ultimate test! You truly will know if the bag works when you are away from home. I feel a sense of security when I know I can count on the bag. [emoji106]I also LOVE mine... 
Want to know what color do you have and did you have any color transfer?! Should I protect mine? TIA


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I have the black so no color transfer issues. I didn’t treat mine with anything and it’s stood up to the rain and even some light snow just fine!  What color do you have?


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

I only treated mine because of the light colour. I’ve used Carbon Pro on light colour bags before and it works really well, but I wrapped all the hardware and covered the suede near the front zippers with cling film/plastic wrap before spraying to make sure there was no chance of damaging them.

If it was a dark colour bag, I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## BloggerBag

Hi first time posting on this forum, but I’ve been reading the conversations on here ever since getting this bag in February. I absolutely love the understated look of this luxury bag. I chose this bag as it can easily be a “forever bag”. It can be and has been worn dressed up and down. I use this bag when I’m not working as I need a large tote for work. So days off/afterwork/weekends/foodshops and also took her on holiday overseas this week. The bag was a dream to use of holiday which was a huge surprise and fell more in love with it. It just dresses up a plain day outfit very easily. Wearing it crossbody, I felt the bag was truly secure whilst walking thru the crowded streets of Istanbul and made me appreciate the ‘lock mechanism’ even more! The back pocket was great to place my passport in...the middle zip pocket was a great place to place my cash. One day I even placed a pair of emergency extra comfy sandals in my bag just in case the ones I was wearing hurt to much as I hadn't broken them in. Even though I got the black I did treat it with collonial stop...I should have protected the metals but I didn’t...although I don’t think it caused any damage.
I’ve had a lighter coloured designer bag in the past and I’ve hated how I’ve had to try and baby it, that’s why I opted for the black and it’s perfect for me  
I got the small size of the bag...and once all your things are in...it is slightly heavy but not enough to be an issue. 
The only thing I don’t like about it is the top handle pulling up on the flap...wish it was on the sides...but still it doesn’t stop me from using it top handle. But mainly I enjoy using it on shoulder or crossbody.
I hope the above helps those of you thinking about getting it  I’ll post picture also.
P.s there were a load of fake versions of this bag in Turkey in random colours and they looked completely fake/not nice quality lol


----------



## highend

Scored this tan beauty for $800 during the MM private sale.



I couldn't tell if it was a small or medium when ordering as the online pics seemed to be medium but the posted measurements implied small....but, I would have been happy with either at that price as I'm tall and can handle either.

Now that I have received it, it seems it's the medium size which makes it an even better deal. Ultimately, it's also more functional for me as I can even fit a laptop in the front interior section....but it also relaxes nicely without anything in it.

The tan color is just perfect for me in this style... love love love!


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

Wow *highend, *what a fantastic bargain! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> Scored this tan beauty for $800 during the MM private sale.
> View attachment 4061397
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was a small or medium when ordering as the online pics seemed to be medium but the posted measurements implied small....but, I would have been happy with either at that price as I'm tall and can handle either.
> 
> Now that I have received it, it seems it's the medium size which makes it an even better deal. Ultimately, it's also more functional for me as I can even fit a laptop in the front interior section....but it also relaxes nicely without anything in it.
> 
> The tan color is just perfect for me in this style... love love love!


Beautiful! And what a good price! Congratulations


----------



## popikna

highend said:


> Scored this tan beauty for $800 during the MM private sale.
> View attachment 4061397
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was a small or medium when ordering as the online pics seemed to be medium but the posted measurements implied small....but, I would have been happy with either at that price as I'm tall and can handle either.
> 
> Now that I have received it, it seems it's the medium size which makes it an even better deal. Ultimately, it's also more functional for me as I can even fit a laptop in the front interior section....but it also relaxes nicely without anything in it.
> 
> The tan color is just perfect for me in this style... love love love!


Beautiful bag, What is MM Private Sale?


----------



## highend

popikna said:


> Beautiful bag, What is MM Private Sale?


montaigne market....they have good deals during sale time, but customer service leaves much to be desired, LOL


----------



## Luna

Waiting on a carbon brown small faye day to arrive soon!  I hope it's large enough for me and all the crap i tote around with me on the daily


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

Luna I love the Faye day in carbon brown colour, but couldn’t find one in the UK or anywhere that would ship here  

I’m delighted with my motty grey bag though, I can fit loads in it


----------



## BloggerBag

The motty grey is a lovely and versatile colour, it should take you nicely through all the seasons. I would of gone for that also had I not purchased another bag in that colour before the Faye Day and also I really wanted a black bag I could use daily.


----------



## BloggerBag

Btw has anyone noticed there’s a beautiful mini version now also


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

BloggerBag, you’re right - I haven’t found a colour it doesn’t go with yet! Looks stunning in the black too though, I think the Faye Day is one of those bags you want in every colour, very dangerous


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

I really love the cloudy blue color but i already have that color in my collection. I stumbled across this new version of faye day. What are your thoughts? Its white though so quite hesitant


----------



## BloggerBag

dawnperiwinkle said:


> I really love the cloudy blue color but i already have that color in my collection. I stumbled across this new version of faye day. What are your thoughts? Its white though so quite hesitant




Love this white version with the textured leather...it’s beautiful


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

dawnperiwinkle said:


> I really love the cloudy blue color but i already have that color in my collection. I stumbled across this new version of faye day. What are your thoughts? Its white though so quite hesitant



I saw this version of the bag in a Chloé boutique in London, but I think in different colours (don’t remember seeing it in white) - absolutely stunning! I’d be terrified of the white, I’m careful with my bags but I wouldn’t trust myself not to damage it.


----------



## fettfleck

Luna said:


> Waiting on a carbon brown small faye day to arrive soon!  I hope it's large enough for me and all the crap i tote around with me on the daily


OMG, I love the carbon brown color! Congratulations! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Trigirl923

Has anyone seen or purchased the mini size? What are your thoughts? I have a larger everyday bag and need something smaller


----------



## Bailey6559

Medium Faye Day in Black Anthracite python


----------



## GemsBerry

Trigirl923 said:


> Has anyone seen or purchased the mini size? What are your thoughts? I have a larger everyday bag and need something smaller


I just saw it in Tokyo department stores. it's really small, similar to Givenchy Mini Antigona.


----------



## Chouabao

Just one concern, has anyone found it frustrating that the chain cannot get disconnected from the ring at the front? I know maybe it's supposed to connect to the ring at all time... but I feel if I get this bag, I will try to disconnect it again and again... am I crazy? Is it just me thinking in this way?


----------



## BloggerBag

Why would you want to disconnect it? I feel if you did then it wouldn’t look like a Chloe bag. Also it doesn’t get in the way when using the bag, hence there wouldn’t be a need to disconnect. I’ve had mine for 4 months and I still think it’s beautiful xX


----------



## maggievnlove

I have problem with the heavy ring leave indentation on the bag. Has anyone else experience it as well?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

maggievnlove said:


> I have problem with the heavy ring leave indentation on the bag. Has anyone else experience it as well?


Yes, I think this is common among the Chloe Faye bags


----------



## satsumaz

Just got my hands on this bag. It's awesome so far, but I'm having a lot of trouble with opening and closing it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

satsumaz said:


> Just got my hands on this bag. It's awesome so far, but I'm having a lot of trouble with opening and closing it!


Love it!! It took me a bit to get used to the closure but once you do it’s a breeze!


----------



## GemsBerry

satsumaz said:


> Just got my hands on this bag. It's awesome so far, but I'm having a lot of trouble with opening and closing it!



Is it Motty Grey?


----------



## satsumaz

GemsBerry said:


> Is it Motty Grey?


Yes!


----------



## maggievnlove

satsumaz said:


> Just got my hands on this bag. It's awesome so far, but I'm having a lot of trouble with opening and closing it!
> Twinsss


----------



## Bailey6559

Chouabao said:


> Just one concern, has anyone found it frustrating that the chain cannot get disconnected from the ring at the front? I know maybe it's supposed to connect to the ring at all time... but I feel if I get this bag, I will try to disconnect it again and again... am I crazy? Is it just me thinking in this way?



I found a way to disconnect the chain. The clasp attached to the end of the chain is too small to remove from the ring.


----------



## Bailey6559

satsumaz said:


> Just got my hands on this bag. It's awesome so far, but I'm having a lot of trouble with opening and closing it!



Love this color! What is this color my I ask?

My SA at the Chloé boutique said that the technique to open it easily is first pull the flap outward till u hear a click, then gently tug it downward to unhook it. [emoji16]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bailey6559 said:


> Love this color! What is this color my I ask?
> 
> My SA at the Chloé boutique said that the technique to open it easily is first pull the flap outward till u hear a click, then gently tug it downward to unhook it. [emoji16]


Have you gotten the hang of it yet?  Love the color of your Chloe!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Chloe Faye Day bag lovers, please help me out. I have loved this bag since it's release, but now I am completely in love with the mini version. I am hoping to add one to my collection at the end of the month for my birthday. It is hard for me to transition to Chloe, for what reason I have no idea, but now I feel like I am ready to jump into the Chloe world. The three colors I am interested in are the Motty Gray, Tan, and the new burgundy color for fall. My two choices were the MG and Tan at first, but now that I see the new burgundy color, I can't get it out of my mind. Can anyone out there that has the Motty Gray answer if color transfers easily? I like how the color is an all year round color. The tan is such a rich beautiful color that I love for the spring/fall/winter and the burgundy is also a deep color that is so so beautiful. Ugh, I can't decide..please help me out!!  TI A .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

PuccaNGaru said:


> Chloe Faye Day bag lovers, please help me out. I have loved this bag since it's release, but now I am completely in love with the mini version. I am hoping to add one to my collection at the end of the month for my birthday. It is hard for me to transition to Chloe, for what reason I have no idea, but now I feel like I am ready to jump into the Chloe world. The three colors I am interested in are the Motty Gray, Tan, and the new burgundy color for fall. My two choices were the MG and Tan at first, but now that I see the new burgundy color, I can't get it out of my mind. Can anyone out there that has the Motty Gray answer if color transfers easily? I like how the color is an all year round color. The tan is such a rich beautiful color that I love for the spring/fall/winter and the burgundy is also a deep color that is so so beautiful. Ugh, I can't decide..please help me out!!  TI A .


Chloe's motto gray DEFINITELY gets color transfer. If you're worried about that, I'd go for one of the other colors!


----------



## luciezilla

Hey guys! I am looking at this bag in cloudy blue - can anyone tell me whether it has lots of color transfer? Or if there is anything I can do to protect it from that? I hate being paranoid but I LOVE practical crossbody bags!!!


----------



## Sammy1987

I have the small faye day in cloudy blue and I absolutely love it.  It is not so light that you need to worry about colour transfer too much but I did spray mine with a leather protector for the rain more than anything else.  The only concern i have about it is that it is a little awkward to open and I end up having to push and pull with my fingers a lot, I worry more about me marking doing that than I do colour transfer.  I am seriously thinking of buying another one so it clearly doesnt bother me that much.  I should add that I have only had this bag for about 6 weeks, so my experience is limited!


----------



## luciezilla

Sammy1987 said:


> I have the small faye day in cloudy blue and I absolutely love it.  It is not so light that you need to worry about colour transfer too much but I did spray mine with a leather protector for the rain more than anything else.  The only concern i have about it is that it is a little awkward to open and I end up having to push and pull with my fingers a lot, I worry more about me marking doing that than I do colour transfer.  I am seriously thinking of buying another one so it clearly doesnt bother me that much.  I should add that I have only had this bag for about 6 weeks, so my experience is limited!




Yay that's great!! I'm going to pick up a medium in cloudy blue soon I think!!


----------



## obscurity7

Sammy1987 said:


> I have the small faye day in cloudy blue and I absolutely love it.  It is not so light that you need to worry about colour transfer too much but I did spray mine with a leather protector for the rain more than anything else.  The only concern i have about it is that it is a little awkward to open and I end up having to push and pull with my fingers a lot, I worry more about me marking doing that than I do colour transfer.  I am seriously thinking of buying another one so it clearly doesnt bother me that much.  I should add that I have only had this bag for about 6 weeks, so my experience is limited!


I found that it took a while, but I did get the hang of opening the front flap with one hand, easily.  Hopefully you'll get there!


----------



## ShelleyDA

My new Chloé Faye Day in Forest Green. I got the medium size and couldn’t be happier. For reference I’m 5’2.


----------



## Imke

Oh wow, what a beautiful color forest green is! I may have to thing this down. Is it a new color for fall?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ShelleyDA said:


> My new Chloé Faye Day in Forest Green. I got the medium size and couldn’t be happier. For reference I’m 5’2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151423
> View attachment 4151424
> View attachment 4151425


Beautiful! Congratulations on this lovely bag!


----------



## Kalala97

Is it crazy to get a small Faye Day if I already have the medium? Is the size difference really big? I really want the small in carbon brown. I also find the medium to be really heavy after a while. Am I nuts?! Can someone who has the small size let me know if it’s heavy?


----------



## ShelleyDA

Imke said:


> Oh wow, what a beautiful color forest green is! I may have to thing this down. Is it a new color for fall?



I’m not sure if this color is new for fall. I bought it at Nordstrom though and a week ago they did not have this color out; so maybe it’s a new arrival. The pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## klemmiwinks

Kalala97 said:


> Is it crazy to get a small Faye Day if I already have the medium? Is the size difference really big? I really want the small in carbon brown. I also find the medium to be really heavy after a while. Am I nuts?! Can someone who has the small size let me know if it’s heavy?


I've had the small since May and it can get a little heavy. If I know I'm going to be out all day, I definitely try to pack lighter than I would have with other bags I own. Switching arms throughout the day and using the top handle helps alleviate the stress it puts on my shoulders.


----------



## Kalala97

klemmiwinks said:


> I've had the small since May and it can get a little heavy. If I know I'm going to be out all day, I definitely try to pack lighter than I would have with other bags I own. Switching arms throughout the day and using the top handle helps alleviate the stress it puts on my shoulders.


Sounds like weight wise it’s pretty similar to my medium Faye!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Bailey6559 said:


> I found a way to disconnect the chain. The clasp attached to the end of the chain is too small to remove from the ring.
> View attachment 4111756
> View attachment 4111759



I unclipped as well. Discovered I could turn the ring just enough to expose a bit of the narrow pin. Managed to unclimbed the chain without removing the ring as shown here. 

THANK YOU Bailey6559 for posting pics - helped me figure this out!!!


----------



## Stephb391

Hi all! I’m a long time reader of the forum and I finally decided to make an account. I really want the Chloe Faye Daye in the small size, but I was wondering if people could post pictures of the cloudy blue color? Every website that I want to buy it on, the color looks completely different. Is it more like a sky blue like on Chloe’s website or is it closer to the darker silver blue that the original Faye comes in?? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Chouabao

Kalala97 said:


> Sounds like weight wise it’s pretty similar to my medium Faye!


You are right! I tried both small and medium and their weights are quite similar. Small one is easier to wear crossbody, but the medium one is so roomy.. I saw the small quilted carbon brown one in store and it is fabulous.


----------



## Chouabao

Hello all, I'm thinking to get a medium faye day but cannot decide the color. I hope to use it as everyday bag year round. I feel the black doesn't go with light color summer clothes very well, seems a little bulky on me, but I'm worried the grey color would get dirty easily? I see most people here go with dark color. Considering it's almost all leather outside, will a grey color faye day be difficult to maintain? Need your suggestions!


----------



## swtstripes

highend said:


> Scored this tan beauty for $800 during the MM private sale.
> View attachment 4061397
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was a small or medium when ordering as the online pics seemed to be medium but the posted measurements implied small....but, I would have been happy with either at that price as I'm tall and can handle either.
> 
> Now that I have received it, it seems it's the medium size which makes it an even better deal. Ultimately, it's also more functional for me as I can even fit a laptop in the front interior section....but it also relaxes nicely without anything in it.
> 
> The tan color is just perfect for me in this style... love love love!



What sale was this???? What is MM?  Thanks!


----------



## loveyellow

Hi all,
I just received my new faye dag bag. Notice this mark on the hardware.
Anyone know if this can be clear? Thanks in advance


----------



## GemsBerry

loveyellow said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my new faye dag bag. Notice this mark on the hardware.
> Anyone know if this can be clear? Thanks in advance


Chloe Hardware is plated meaning it's not solid brass. This looks like a rust under the plating, 
you can't clean it. I would exchange.


----------



## YellowBuggie

loveyellow said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my new faye dag bag. Notice this mark on the hardware.
> Anyone know if this can be clear? Thanks in advance



I agree with GemsBerry. You should definitely try to exchange or return the bag. Best of luck!


----------



## loveyellow

Thanks all. I will return it. by the way, it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

All I can say is you HAVE to see this bag in person!!  It is absolutely amazing!!!! It was just about $2000 with tax at Saks so I got online and did some comparison shopping. Farfetch has it for $1300 including import duties, no tax.
 I. Had. To. Have. It.

This is the small, which is approx 11” base x 8” high.  I am 5’3” for reference.
It is almost the exact same size as my Fendi in the background. I compared the 2 side by side, as well as against those on the Chloe website. So I know these measurements are correct. The magnet closure is SUPER strong, and there is a little channel that the magnet slides into as well. I can’t tell you what an amazing bag this is - the best of slouchy/bohemian/structure/everyday/elegant/day-to-night that I think I have ever seen. I am a Chanel and Louis Vuitton and Hermès girl too, and even though I have more of them overall,
I think Chloé is my all time favorite. I think this makes #7 Chloe bag for me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

gettinpurseonal said:


> All I can say is you HAVE to see this bag in person!!  It is absolutely amazing!!!! It was just about $2000 with tax at Saks so I got online and did some comparison shopping. Farfetch has it for $1300 including import duties, no tax.
> I. Had. To. Have. It.
> 
> This is the small, which is approx 11” base x 8” high.  I am 5’3” for reference.
> It is almost the exact same size as my Fendi in the background. I compared the 2 side by side, as well as against those on the Chloe website. So I know these measurements are correct. The magnet closure is SUPER strong, and there is a little channel that the magnet slides into as well. I can’t tell you what an amazing bag this is - the best of slouchy/bohemian/structure/everyday/elegant/day-to-night that I think I have ever seen. I am a Chanel and Louis Vuitton and Hermès girl too, and even though I have more of them overall,
> I think Chloé is my all time favorite. I think this makes #7 Chloe bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 4369528
> View attachment 4369532
> 
> View attachment 4369535
> 
> View attachment 4369536


It's beautiful!! And it looks great on you. Chloe is one of my all time favorites too, the bags are just so beautiful!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Well thank you, bellebellebelle19! I give full credit to the bag. It just pulls everything together. 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's beautiful!! And it looks great on you. Chloe is one of my all time favorites too, the bags are just so beautiful!


----------



## Bluebellbun

I’ve just ordered this bag from far fetch this morning . Impromptu purchase as they had a further 20% off the price . What are your thoughts? Rash decision or a reasonable purchase ? Your input would be valued x


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bluebellbun said:


> I’ve just ordered this bag from far fetch this morning . Impromptu purchase as they had a further 20% off the price . What are your thoughts? Rash decision or a reasonable purchase ? Your input would be valued x


I love it as I'm a big fan of dressing very colorfully. Would you find it would go with your wardrobe? If so, that's a steal and you should definitely keep!!


----------



## Bluebellbun

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love it as I'm a big fan of dressing very colorfully. Would you find it would go with your wardrobe? If so, that's a steal and you should definitely keep!!



Thanks . I thought the pink might be nice for summer with more neutral outfits . It was £584 so seemed like a bit of a bargain! ( relatively speaking ) . It’s worth getting home and having a look . Thanks xxx


----------



## LVtingting

Bluebellbun said:


> Thanks . I thought the pink might be nice for summer with more neutral outfits . It was £584 so seemed like a bit of a bargain! ( relatively speaking ) . It’s worth getting home and having a look . Thanks xxx



I know you’ll love it. I have this bag since last year Spring in the color of blush and used non stop for 4 months... just absolutely enjoyed it! Not too big nor small. My friend who promoted me purchase this bag also loves hers (she has in Gray). Enjoy it, let us know what you think once you get this beauty.


----------



## Bluebellbun

LVtingting said:


> I know you’ll love it. I have this bag since last year Spring in the color of blush and used non stop for 4 months... just absolutely enjoyed it! Not too big nor small. My friend who promoted me purchase this bag also loves hers (she has in Gray). Enjoy it, let us know what you think once you get this beauty.


Fantastic. My bank balance would prefer me to not like it and send it back ! However , I have a feeling I might want to keep it


----------



## Winston3043

Hi all! Strongly considering getting the Chloe Faye Day in Cloudy Blue w/ little horses (size small). Has anyone had this bad/similar? Any advice on how it wears? Everything else I have is LV/Chanel


----------



## Winston3043

*this bag/similar. Also debating whether to just wait for the Aby to be released later this year.


----------



## Bluebellbun

She’s here! So happy with my impulse purchase. She’s actually the mini size which suits me perfectly. The colour is beautiful and I think she was a great deal at almost 50% off RRP. I think she’s a keeper !


----------



## Cathers85

I just received my Chloe Faye Day in the post (I live almost 4 hours from my closest store) and I’m devastated to see the hardware on the long strap has rust on it, similar to a previous post here. I will return it but I read earlier in this thread that the hardware is plated - does this mean rust is inevitable? I’m not sure if it’s a silly question but how does the rust start? I absolutely adore this bag, but if it’s going to be prone to rust debating if it’s truly worth the price tag? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Tanya Koz

Hi! 

What do you think about crock embosses leather model? Anybody already have bought it? How this bag holds his shape? Durability?


----------



## Bluebellbun

Needing opinions ladies! Ive had a closer look at my bag due to other ladies commenting about rust marks on the rivet on the strap. There is a tiny bit on mine as you can see from photos. I am now outwith the 2 week return time frame for Far fetch  but could possibly return it if I feel it is faulty. I got it for a good price so swithering about what to do? I can live with it the way it is but worry it may worsen. What do you think?


----------



## Cathers85

Bluebellbun said:


> Needing opinions ladies! Ive had a closer look at my bag due to other ladies commenting about rust marks on the rivet on the strap. There is a tiny bit on mine as you can see from photos. I am now outwith the 2 week return time frame for Far fetch  but could possibly return it if I feel it is faulty. I got it for a good price so swithering about what to do? I can live with it the way it is but worry it may worsen. What do you think?



Oh no! Seems this has happened to a few of us. I wonder what causes it? Especially since these are new bags. 
I decided to keep mine, as it’s only appearing on the strap rather than the actual bag, and I too got it at a great price. However I am thinking of contacting Chloe to see if they have any advice for treating it - I just don’t want it to get worse.
Have you got any other Chloe bags? I only have a Roy crossbody and a wallet - neither of which are showing any signs of rust.


----------



## Bluebellbun

Cathers85 said:


> Oh no! Seems this has happened to a few of us. I wonder what causes it? Especially since these are new bags.
> I decided to keep mine, as it’s only appearing on the strap rather than the actual bag, and I too got it at a great price. However I am thinking of contacting Chloe to see if they have any advice for treating it - I just don’t want it to get worse.
> Have you got any other Chloe bags? I only have a Roy crossbody and a wallet - neither of which are showing any signs of rust.




This is my first Chloe bag. I had another look last night and plan to keep it. It's a beautiful bag. I am going to wear it and enjoy it and if it gets any worse I am sure I can have it repaired.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bluebellbun said:


> This is my first Chloe bag. I had another look last night and plan to keep it. It's a beautiful bag. I am going to wear it and enjoy it and if it gets any worse I am sure I can have it repaired.


I'm not sure if it's brass - if so, Brasso would be able to clean it right up! Maybe if you email Chloe they'd have tips?


----------



## chyclover13

I’m obsessed with this bag! Can someone please give an update on the wear and tear? I read somewhere that the leather is quite delicate on this bag. TIA!


----------



## klemmiwinks

chyclover13 said:


> I’m obsessed with this bag! Can someone please give an update on the wear and tear? I read somewhere that the leather is quite delicate on this bag. TIA!



Hi! I have used this bag quite carelessly over the last year (bought it in May 2018). The metal shows no rust and the leather shows no marks. I’m not babying it and at least the black calfskin bag isn’t looking shabby at all. I have it in the small size and using the top handle often hasn’t creased the leather on top either. I don’t store it in its dust bag and only use it on weekends, so shopping and going out to restaurants/bars where it’s vulnerable. Honestly, I love this bag—one of my favorite luxury bags.


----------



## chyclover13

klemmiwinks said:


> Hi! I have used this bag quite carelessly over the last year (bought it in May 2018). The metal shows no rust and the leather shows no marks. I’m not babying it and at least the black calfskin bag isn’t looking shabby at all. I have it in the small size and using the top handle often hasn’t creased the leather on top either. I don’t store it in its dust bag and only use it on weekends, so shopping and going out to restaurants/bars where it’s vulnerable. Honestly, I love this bag—one of my favorite luxury bags.



So nice of you to answer my question. Thanks again! It’s great to hear you love it so much. Now I just need to decide on a size and colour and it’s a go!


----------



## Kalala97

chyclover13 said:


> I’m obsessed with this bag! Can someone please give an update on the wear and tear? I read somewhere that the leather is quite delicate on this bag. TIA!


I’ve had no issues with this bag either and I’ve had it for over 2 years now. The only thing that I would be aware of is that if you get the medium size, the top flap can become more triangular over time due to pulling on the top handle. But in terms of leather condition and hardware, mine looks almost new and I’ve used this bag quite a lot!


----------



## emeri18

Thanks for sharing such beautiful photos of such a beautiful bag! I am vacationing in Colombia this summer and have been eyeing the Chloe Faye (small). Would anyone recommend for travelling? Or is this a big no-no because of the suede??! Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## missceepink

ShelleyDA said:


> My new Chloé Faye Day in Forest Green. I got the medium size and couldn’t be happier. For reference I’m 5’2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151423
> View attachment 4151424
> View attachment 4151425




Hello dear. Kindly show me your date code please on the leather tag inside.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This leather is quite durable and strong in my opinion. And I have absolutely no signs of rust on the hardware. Perhaps they were stored in humid environments?




chyclover13 said:


> I’m obsessed with this bag! Can someone please give an update on the wear and tear? I read somewhere that the leather is quite delicate on this bag. TIA!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I love the style of the Chloe Faye Day but wound up returning it. Was so unhappy to return since I like the style, but the dang magnetic clasp is so annoying! At times I had to yank the **crap** out of the round hardware piece while pulling outward & it was so abusive to the bag. Maybe others have found this effortless but holy moly...I should not have to watch YouTube videos to figure this out, only to fail again! It’s a darn shame


----------



## MooMooVT

I meant to reply to this thread instead of another I posted to - Looking for thoughts/feedback on the Fay Day in both Medium and Small. Considering this for my next bag - my current Chloe collection includes a Marcie Medium and a Small Faye Backpack - both in tan. Hoping to mix it up with a fresh color this Spring and would love folks thoughts on style, wear, volume, etc. 

My bags of a similar size include the two Chloe's, obviously, the LV Neverful MM and the LV Petit Now. The Small and Medium Faye Day fall close enough to those bags (dimensions wise) to warrant consideration. The next closest size bag currently on my radar is the LV Speedy 30b. But I _just_ bought the LV Petit Noe and feel like the Speedy is overkill. But if we really want to go there - I have 3 LV's handbags and 2 Chloe's so who's to say what's overkill...

Would love thoughts!


----------



## muggles

MooMooVT said:


> I meant to reply to this thread instead of another I posted to - Looking for thoughts/feedback on the Fay Day in both Medium and Small. Considering this for my next bag - my current Chloe collection includes a Marcie Medium and a Small Faye Backpack - both in tan. Hoping to mix it up with a fresh color this Spring and would love folks thoughts on style, wear, volume, etc.
> 
> My bags of a similar size include the two Chloe's, obviously, the LV Neverful MM and the LV Petit Now. The Small and Medium Faye Day fall close enough to those bags (dimensions wise) to warrant consideration. The next closest size bag currently on my radar is the LV Speedy 30b. But I _just_ bought the LV Petit Noe and feel like the Speedy is overkill. But if we really want to go there - I have 3 LV's handbags and 2 Chloe's so who's to say what's overkill...
> 
> Would love thoughts!


Faye day in small is awesome, I have it in black. I had the medium day in Motty grey but sold it, the medium size doesn’t come off as neat looking as small, imo.


----------



## MooMooVT

muggles said:


> Faye day in small is awesome, I have it in black. I had the medium day in Motty grey but sold it, the medium size doesn’t come off as neat looking as small, imo.


Thanks for this! I think I need to check out the sizes in store. I was leaning toward the Medium but really need to compare to the small.


----------



## crazybagfan

Carry my Chloe faye day tan today. Love it! I just got her 2 days ago. I bought it at Preloved condition.


----------



## realpurseornot

I bought this Medium beauty in forest green October 2018, and have sadly not used it more than once or twice. Those that say they've gotten used to opening and closing the clasp have any tips?  I might have to resort to selling it, if I can't get used to the hardware. It's soooooo much harder than the similar clasp on my Celine belt bag.


----------



## muggles

realpurseornot said:


> I bought this Medium beauty in forest green October 2018, and have sadly not used it more than once or twice. Those that say they've gotten used to opening and closing the clasp have any tips?  I might have to resort to selling it, if I can't get used to the hardware. It's soooooo much harder than the similar clasp on my Celine belt bag.


Pull down and out on flap! Very easy to open!


----------



## lahart

Dga82 said:


> Does anyone know which size Kate Bosworth carries? The small or medium?


Based on her height and the fact I bought the same bag last week, also in the Motty Gray, I would say she has the small also.


----------



## obscurity7

realpurseornot said:


> I bought this Medium beauty in forest green October 2018, and have sadly not used it more than once or twice. Those that say they've gotten used to opening and closing the clasp have any tips?  I might have to resort to selling it, if I can't get used to the hardware. It's soooooo much harder than the similar clasp on my Celine belt bag.


Put your thumb on the stitching just below where it says Chloe, then put your index and middle finger under the flap, and use your index finger to pull the magnet on the flap while using your middle finger to press against the body of the bag.  The magnet will let go and you can then use your thumb and index finger to pull the flap slightly down and out. 

I know that sounds super complex, but I can do it one handed while driving without even looking, and have the bag open in 2 seconds.


----------



## vee16

realpurseornot said:


> I bought this Medium beauty in forest green October 2018, and have sadly not used it more than once or twice. Those that say they've gotten used to opening and closing the clasp have any tips?  I might have to resort to selling it, if I can't get used to the hardware. It's soooooo much harder than the similar clasp on my Celine belt bag.


Hi, I would like to ask if you are serious in selling it, how much are you thinking of selling it for? I might be interested.


----------



## midniteluna

Posted at another thread and found this thread only as I scroll along...oops...
I've always liked the Faye Day bag but was unsure if it'll be user friendly (I was deciding between small and medium) but came across the mini at a discount! Came to about USD800 and this color is perfect! The opening is not as difficult as what I have read, actually love how secure it feels! This is my first Chloe bag!


----------



## mintchocs

midniteluna said:


> Posted at another thread and found this thread only as I scroll along...oops...
> I've always liked the Faye Day bag but was unsure if it'll be user friendly (I was deciding between small and medium) but came across the mini at a discount! Came to about USD800 and this color is perfect! The opening is not as difficult as what I have read, actually love how secure it feels! This is my first Chloe bag!



Congrats on your new bag, love the colour! Do you mind posting some mod shots since I'm deciding between the mini and small sizes and would love to see the mini size on someone?
TIA!


----------



## zoeylong

Hey All!

I just got the Chloe Faye wallet on a strap back in the yellow colour a few days ago. But I have noticed that I can't unclip from the hoop? Has anyone else had this issue. I wanted to unclip it to adjust the strap into a bum bag but now I can't


----------



## CiaoStella

I have had the black small Chloè Faye Day for almost two years. I carried it probably 95% of the time. I am still using it every day. Sometimes on the weekend I change it up. 
There was a loose thread on the strap that Nordstrom “repaired.”  The stitch was only decoration and it did not sure a purpose other than decoration. 
I get a lot of compliments on the bag and I also get a lot of girls staring at my bag. If you are on the fence, I would def get it. The magnetic closure takes some time to get used to, but once you master it, it’s easy to get in and out. 
I try to moisturize the bag every few months. I do not baby the bag. I try to be careful, but she does get thrown around, usually in the car. The bag come more structured, but it softens over time. I have tried to lay her on her side as to not put too much pressure on the bindings. I prefer the structured look in the black color. 
The pockets are great and the outside pocket on the small is perfect for a phone. Seriously, my best bag purchase. Looking to maybe add a Marcie Small Double Carry bag in tan as my second Chloè purchase.


----------



## Luna

zoeylong said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I just got the Chloe Faye wallet on a strap back in the yellow colour a few days ago. But I have noticed that I can't unclip from the hoop? Has anyone else had this issue. I wanted to unclip it to adjust the strap into a bum bag but now I can't



i have a few faye styles and none of them allow you to unclip the chain from the ring.


----------



## midniteluna

mintchocs said:


> Congrats on your new bag, love the colour! Do you mind posting some mod shots since I'm deciding between the mini and small sizes and would love to see the mini size on someone?
> TIA!


Hi! Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner! Unfortunately I haven't had any other mod shots. The mini doesn't have an external pocket whereas the small does if I am not mistaken. I initially wanted the small for the external pocket but figured mini is good enough and it does fit quite a bit. No regrets for me. Did you decide on the size?


----------



## vee16

I already have a small faye day bag in tan. But i saw the archive sale Chloe is having and couldn't resist to get myself a Faye black backpack. so got this in a heartbeat. I can't wait for my Black Faye to arrive


----------



## realpurseornot

Got the medium in Forest Green back in 2018, but I've barely used it, as I bought a few more purses during 2019, and those ones got a lot more love. So I've been scared to use this bag (actually any of my leather designer) since COVID started, as I've ruined a pair of leather boots by dripping sanitizer on it. How has yours fared during this time?  I've only used the LV canvas purses in my collection, as the sanitizer doesn't have the same impact on the treated canvas (although thankfully I haven't put that theory to test).


----------

